#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Schoolfeestje in Hilversum

## Croock

Wederom een klusje samen met Fl@x, schoolfeestje in Hilversum. 















Licht was eigenlijk hetzelfde als bij het kerstklusje, dus dan kan je daar kijken voor de specs
enige wijzigingen/toevoegingen:
2x spooky blue
1x martin pro 2000
beetje meer truss

geluidsset was KS Triaks
DJ:

2x CDJ1000 
Dateq LpM 7.3
2x 31bands EQ
2x Shure Wireless U4

----------


## PatrickR

Hoi Croock
stonden je cd spelers niet een beedje laag als je kijkt naar het hoogte verschil met je licht tafel?
Voor de rest ziet het er wel mooi uit.

----------


## Croock

de cd-spelers stonden op een gewone standaard tafel, de lichttafel stond op 2 mac-cases, maar ik was niet de DJ, waarschijnlijk vond deze dat fijn draaien.

----------


## sjoerd

Die truss voor de dj booth, blijft die gewoon stevig genoeg staan of zijn er grotere base plates voor gemaakt? ik kan dat zo niet zien op de foto. Mooie en simpele constructie met wat doek erachter!

----------


## Tofke78

Wauw zeg, ik ken niks van verlichting, maar op deze foto's is't echt wel chique!  :-)  Ook met lasers en al...  :-)

----------


## Victor

Top uitgevoerde klus, mijn complimenten! Zo zie je het niet vaak.

----------


## Harmen

?

het ziet er leuk uit maar vind het persoonlijk wat creativiteit missen.
een stel maccen in een carre flikkeren kan elke ...
ook mis ik toch wat meer licht op je podium, had de dj denk ik wat meer in het feest betrokken.
maar het ziet er wel grappig uit hoor, dit aantal maccen in zo'n zaaltje..

----------


## axs

Buiten misschien dan de boogjes mis ik ook wel de creativiteit.
Vooral wat standjes op de foto's betreft.
Wat geinverteerde pan/tilts en een kleurtje erover...
En dan die 'open white' met de laser... is zowat de meest foute combinatie die je kan maken voor een laser...

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Erug mooi gedaan. Ik zou willen dat mijn school ook zo veel budget had voor dat soort feestjes :Big Grin: . Gisteren feest gehad, en wat een soepzooitje.

Greetzzz en cheersss

----------


## Croock

gelukkig ook negatieve reacties, had ook eigenlijk niet anders verwacht. Jammer is dan wel dat ze zeggen dat ze het zelf anders zouden doen, maar niet vertellen hoe ze het anders hadden gedaan. Maar ja, daar betrap ik me zelf ook wel op. Ik had zelf ook liever 5 cirkels in het dak gevlogen met verschillende outrigs er aan en allerlei leuke effecten.

Maar goed, ik denk persoonlijk niet dat er veel mogelijkheden zijn qua creativiteit. Deze klus is uitgevoerd voor een evenementenburo, waar ik alleen als freelancer de klussen voor uitvoer. Op het gebied van voorbereiding doe ik niks. Ik kijk alleen wat er aan trusserij de oplegger uitkomt en ga daarmee aan het bouwen. Fl@x bereidt de klussen vaak voor op de zaak. Deze klus is zo uitgevoerd omdat er een grote constructie in de zaal moest komen die wel ietwat aparts had.

En wat betreft de laser en de open wit van de mac's, tja, dat had beter gekund.

----------


## Harmen

wat ik anders had gedaan verschilt per klus, per situatie per budget, kortom ik heb niet de gegevens om daar uitspraken over te doen.
fl@x heeft af en toe ook mooie en creatieve dingen waarbij hij vindingrijk gebruik maakt van de omgeving en de zaal, en dat is hier niet het geval.
en nogmaals het ziet er hier best grappig uit, alleen het woord optimaal of de formulering van victor zou ik hiervoor niet willen gebruiken.
dat jij alleen maar bouwd kunnen wij hier op een forum ook niet raden, tenzij je dat er netjes bij zet natuurlijk.

----------


## djnoegi

Staan de parren aan de dj-set op foto 3 niet te dicht bij deze toneeldoek? Ik weet natuurlijk niet of deze de hele avond bleven opstaan of niet.

----------


## MC Party

Hmz, Croock kennen wij elkaar van Lipgloss ? (ben die persoon die de flitspaal aan het testen was  :Big Grin: )

Verder sluit ik mij bij bovenstaande aan en denk ook dat je niet voor elke klus persé 100% procent creatief moet zijn/ kan zijn (budget). 
Verder is snel bouwen en breken bij dit soort klussen ook belangrijk. Docenten willen namelijk ook het liefst zo snel mogelijk naar huis.

----------


## Harmen

spreek jij nauw je eigen quote tegen? [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Tja, tis anders dan een normaal carré. Ik vraag me dan alleen de usability op een schoolfeest af bij dit soort dingen....Tis ook een extra hoop werk denk ik...

Kijk, zie het zo, negatief commentaar is ook commentaar, wie weet kun je je voordeel mee opdoen en er wat van leren...

DJ meubel vind ik persoonlijk erg laag, en zeker niet ok voor je rug, of je moet lillyputters in dienst hebben[} :Smile: ]

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> spreek jij nauw je eigen quote tegen? [)]



Nee, het is maar net wat je onder "het beste" verstaat in dit geval  :Wink:

----------


## stekelvarke

het is wel een zeeeeer nette klus! dat mag toch wel zeker worden gezegd. 
Maar inderdaad creativiteit is niet echt zo supper hier. Maar als je niet van tevoren weet wat voor materiaal je te pakken hebt kan je niet echt heel spectaculaire dingen maken, want de rig moet dan toch goed worden berekend enzoverder.
Maar ik hoor hier ergens iets met lipgloss te maken hebt, en dat is toch wel steeds erg creatief! Daar zie ik steeds dingen war ik zelf niet zou opkomen. Maar daar zit wellicht ook meer voorbereiding in.

----------


## fl@x

Hey Mensen,

Ik zal ook maar ff reageren om het klusje dat ik zelf bedacht/gebouwd heb. Tuurlijk zijn er creatievere dingen te bedenken, en zoals jullie in veel van mijn post gezien hebben kunnen we dat ook wel. Maar houd wel in je achterhoofd dat dit soort klusjes in zeer korte tijd op/ afgebouwd moeten worden. Dus als een school als deze met een leuk budget iets speciaals wil dan moet het wel in drie a vier uur klaar kunnen zijn. Meer tijd heb je gewoon niet. Aula's zijn niet leeg en ga zo maar door. Wij zijn hier om drie uur mee begonnen en waren om zes uur klaar. Afbouw heeft maar 1,5 uur gekost. Dit is zo'n beetje de maximum tijd die je op een school kan gebruiken. Leraren willen ook graag naar huis namelijk.

En over de plaatjes in het algemeen, deze zijn gewoon gechoten terwijl er een shape draait, ik kan je vertellen dat Crook die tafel heel netje vol had geklopt met heel veel leuke shapes/standen. Dat is hem wel toevertrouwd. 

Iemand misschien nog ideeën voor "creatievere" constructies die ook snel te bouwen zijn.......

Groeten.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Tja, 

dat blijf natuurlijk altijd discutable, wat is wel en niet creatief ?
Toch een vraagje : 



Op de linkerpoot voor, staat iets ? wat is dat ?Een breakout of zo ?

----------


## fl@x

Dat was een 220V verdeelkastje voor de stroomvoorzien t.b.v. die Maccen. Deze zat met een steel een spanbandje boven op de carré verankerd.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> 
> Dat was een 220V verdeelkastje voor de stroomvoorzien t.b.v. die Maccen. Deze zat met een steel een spanbandje boven op de carré verankerd.



Mmm, mag spanband nu wel of niet hiervoor, alhoewel, je hebt geen directe hittebron in die buurt. 

Ik neem aan dat je dus 380 naar boven hebt gebracht en dat bovenop hebt verdeelt met automaten ? Lijkt me lastig mocht er een automaat onverhoopt uitvliegen en je kan gaan klimmen tijdens je party...

----------


## Luuk

Hey Flax en Crook,

hebben jullie weer mooi gedaan vind ik, jammer dak nie mee kon maar goed kommen nog genoeg van die klussen weer. 

en wat Mc party betreft: maar goed dat jij de flitspaal teste toen zondag `s morgens na lipgloss konden wij nog net op tijd remmen  :Smile:

----------


## rene.derksen

Denk dat een spanband wel mag, het is ervoor gemaakt om iets vast te zetten. Aangezien de kans al klein is dat het uit zich zelf naar beneden vliegt zal het ook niet veel uitaken denk ik zo. En een hittebron, er zitten geeneens parren aan, en zo'n kop straalt nou ook weer niet zoveel warmte af.

Hoe het allemaal officieel moet en mag weet ik ook niet, maarja ik zeg maar zo: je mag ook niet tegen het muurtje van de kerk aan pissen  :Wink:

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Denk dat een spanband wel mag, het is ervoor gemaakt om iets vast te zetten. Aangezien de kans al klein is dat het uit zich zelf naar beneden vliegt zal het ook niet veel uitaken denk ik zo. En een hittebron, er zitten geeneens parren aan, en zo'n kop straalt nou ook weer niet zoveel warmte af.
> 
> Hoe het allemaal officieel moet en mag weet ik ook niet, maarja ik zeg maar zo: je mag ook niet tegen het muurtje van de kerk aan pissen



Ers zat gewoon een staalstrop aan verankerd, spanband was als extra beveiliging.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> Hoe het allemaal officieel moet en mag weet ik ook niet, maarja ik zeg maar zo: je mag ook niet tegen het muurtje van de kerk aan pissen



Hoeveel doden kunnen er vallen terwijl jij tegen een muurtje pist ? En bedenk jezelf eens hoeveel doden er kunnen vallen wanneer mensen een krachtverdelingskist gaan koppen..

De kans is klein, das waar. Maar toch misstaat een nette staalsafety met voldoende WLL hier niet.

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> ...




Zie post hierboven......

----------


## NIVA

Mooi klusje! Had de school bij onze klusjes maar zo'n budget, he René.D[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## frodolight visuals

Zo'n schoolfeestje wil ik ook wel met een avolites tafel en lasers 
die hadden vast geld over ofzo

----------


## beyma

> citaat:die hadden vast geld over ofzo



 :Big Grin:  Tja,in Hilversum zit nog wel wat geld! :Wink: [^]

Maar welk in college was dit?

----------


## fl@x

Dit was op het Comenius college

----------


## EBX

hoe groot was die zaal / hoeveel man was er ?

Hoe zwaar was die laser ? want echt veel geeft ie lijk niet hé

voor de rest wel mooi gedaan !

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door EBX_
> 
> hoe groot was die zaal / hoeveel man was er ?
> 
> Hoe zwaar was die laser ? want echt veel geeft ie lijk niet hé
> 
> voor de rest wel mooi gedaan !



Die zaal was ongeveer 30 x 20, denk zo'n 1000 man publiek

Die Lasers waren doodgewone Spooky's van 40 mW dus niet echt veel nee. Wel leuk als extra item

----------


## Keulen

> ?
> 
> het ziet er leuk uit maar vind het persoonlijk wat creativiteit missen.
> een stel maccen in een carre flikkeren kan elke ...
> ook mis ik toch wat meer licht op je podium, had de dj denk ik wat meer in het feest betrokken.
> maar het ziet er wel grappig uit hoor, dit aantal maccen in zo'n zaaltje..



 
Mee eens....

'LESS' is 'MORE'....

Maar verder lijkt het me wel leuk, om zo veel in de trust te gaan gooien !!
Ben zelf meer een PAR-en tuup... Maar dat komt omdat ik 'STAGE' georienteerd ben. Vandaar dat ik het ook WAZIG vindt dat de DJ er erg lullig bijstaat.....


(Als je op de foto goed kijkt.... Zie je dat 90% van de hoofdjes 1 kant op staan.... En waarkijken ze dan na.... Niet naar het licht, toch??)


Groetjes: Keulen....

----------


## driesmees

> Mee eens....
> 
> 'LESS' is 'MORE'....
> 
> Maar verder lijkt het me wel leuk, om zo veel in de trust te gaan gooien !!
> Ben zelf meer een PAR-en tuup... Maar dat komt omdat ik 'STAGE' georienteerd ben. Vandaar dat ik het ook WAZIG vindt dat de DJ er erg lullig bijstaat.....
> 
> 
> (Als je op de foto goed kijkt.... Zie je dat 90% van de hoofdjes 1 kant op staan.... En waarkijken ze dan na.... Niet naar het licht, toch??)
> ...



Dat over die hoofdjes is maar gedeeltelijk waar denk ik. Denk er aan dat dit een momentopname is, en dat op dat moment (in dit geval) de laser(s) aanstonden. Dit heeft er een groot effect op. Maar inderdaad geeft de DJ ergens een "oriëntatie" aan de zaal.


Dries

PS: Trus*s*

----------


## stekelvarke

Al vind ik het licht bij de DJ toch wel meevallen, ik heb al ergere DJ plekjes gezien.

----------


## Croock

graag wil ik toch daar toch wel even een korte reactie op geven. 

De school betaalt niet om een DJ te zien optreden, maar om een feest te zien, en in dit geval een feest met een constructie op de dansvloer. De DJ draait de muziek, meer niet. Dus vandaar dat er bij de DJ niet al te veel licht staat.

----------


## luc2366

en wie maakt dat feest dan tot een geslaagd iets? Die hoop truss of de DJ?

----------


## ruurd

- Muziek? 
 - Elkaar? 
 - Bier?

Er zijn meer factoren dan truss en DJ hoor!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> graag wil ik toch daar toch wel even een korte reactie op geven. 
> 
> De school betaalt niet om een DJ te zien optreden, maar om een feest te zien, en in dit geval een feest met een constructie op de dansvloer. De DJ draait de muziek, meer niet. Dus vandaar dat er bij de DJ niet al te veel licht staat.



Dan heb jij blijkbaar een iets andere instelling dan ik.

Een school boekt een drive-in show om het publiek te entertainen. Dat wordt ondersteund door een geluidsinstallatie en een lichtconstructie, maar de hoofdzaak is nog steeds het entertainen van het publiek. Dat doe je door te draaien, door interactie met het publiek te hebben en door speciale acties te doen waardoor het publiek aandachtig blijft.

Nadruk ligt bij iets teveel mannen op de techniek heb ik vaak het idee. En dan krijg je inderdaad gezeur over de "goedkope drive-ins" die hetzelfde voor minder ophangen, alleen van minder gerennomeerde merken. Onderscheiden doe je door je totaalshow, je manier van entertainen, en niet door wat je aan licht/geluid hebt hangen of staan.

School zal het een worst wezen of er 20 movingheads of 4 scanners hangen. Zolang de DJ maar een feest weet te bouwen en het publiek in feestsfeer komt. Natuurlijk maak je het jezelf makkelijker door de hele zaal om te bouwen door discotheek, en het helpt behoorlijk omdat het publiek al sneller in de stemming is.

Ik had overigens met een groter budget voor een schoolfeest toch net even wat anders gedaan dan alleen maar meer licht en geluid neerplompen in een hal. Denk daarbij aan thema, decor, andere inrichting van de zaal dan normaal (DJ boven publiek, whatever).



Desalniettemin, van de technische kant bekeken ziet het klusje er meer dan netjes uit.

----------


## vdm-producties

> Ik lees hier en daar wat negatieve reacties waarvan ik denk tjah.........
> Wees ook een keer positief tegen een collega....en begin niet meteen met het negatieve. 
> 
> Overgens vind ik het er goed uitzien, voor een schoolfeest. Er hangt een goede sfeer daar zie ik, vollop volk dus. Mensen zullen heus wel hebben genoten 
> 
> - Meeste Scholen hebben geen Budget voor Trusskooi + Movingheads bla bla
> - Je ziet vaker een '' kleinere drive-in '' een schoolfeest verzorgen met een standaard set, 8 parretjes, Strobo , en licht-effectjes en een Normale Geluidsset
> - Ook hebben sommige scholen willen het ineens niet dat er een schoolfeest komt simpel weg omdat er tijdens een schoolfeest ook schade kan toegebracht worden.
> 
> ...



klopt veel scholen hebben maar een klein budget :Mad:   ik zelf heb daar ook last van :Mad:   ook om maar een klein ding te huren moet er een uur worden over vergaderd :Mad:   gelukkig heeft die school daar geen last van :Wink:  

een goede show jongens :Wink:

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Onze school die geeft altijd feesten in een discotheek in de buurt. Bill's bar in Markelo mischien dat iemand dat hier wel kent.

Maar even wat tips:

Misschien een ronde truss  :Confused:  

Misschien wat afwisseling in effecten?

Scans erbij tussen? en dan wat movingheads eruit halen.

En misschien 2x t-4 met parren?

----------


## stekelvarke

> Maar even wat tips:
> 
> Misschien een ronde truss



is kwestie van smaak denk ik, een vierkant/rechthoek enz kunnen hier ook perfect.





> Scans erbij tussen? en dan wat movingheads eruit halen.
> 
> En misschien 2x t-4 met parren?



is al eerder gezegd warom deze materialen gebruikt zijn en geen andere:





> Maar goed, ik denk persoonlijk niet dat er veel mogelijkheden zijn qua creativiteit. Deze klus is uitgevoerd voor een evenementenburo, waar ik alleen als freelancer de klussen voor uitvoer. Op het gebied van voorbereiding doe ik niks. Ik kijk alleen wat er aan trusserij de oplegger uitkomt en ga daarmee aan het bouwen.

----------


## Croock

bedankt stekel, jij zegt het, ik denk het

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Onze school die geeft altijd feesten in een discotheek in de buurt. Bill's bar in Markelo mischien dat iemand dat hier wel kent.



Jep, ik kom er wel eens voor mijn werk.....





> Misschien een ronde truss



Lijkt me dat je dan een grote cirkel nodig hebt. Dat krijg je ook niet overal...





> Misschien wat afwisseling in effecten?



Knap dat je zoiets van foto`s af kunt zien hoe de afwisseling was. 





> Scans erbij tussen? en dan wat movingheads eruit halen.



 
Wat is het grote verschil dat het hem dan doet?





> En misschien 2x t-4 met parren?



Eensch...

----------


## Luuk

mensen, mensen zit bernd niet zo af te kraken hij bedoeld het zo goed.

----------


## Kilian

Met een 'T-4' kom je ook niet overal... achteraf is makkelijk commentaar geven. Als ik de foto's zie, dan ziet het er uit als gezellig feest. Daar gaat het om, toch?  :Smile:

----------


## rene.derksen

Feest is gewoon super voor elkaar, je mist welliswaar wat basislicht. Maar ach, zonder is het ook niet donker met zo'n bak licht  :Wink:

----------


## DJ_Compact

Bij mij is het ook geen commentaar geven volgens mij. Ik zeg alleen dat als ik wat anders had gedaan, dat ik er een paar T4`s erbij had gehangen. Een beetje basislicht kan nooit kwaad  :Smile:

----------


## Croock

Als ik het anders had kunnen doen had ik er ook een groundsupport ingegooid met een cirkel er dwars doorheen. Vervolgens had ik 8 6-barren ingegooid en dan nog eens 40 koppen. Maar het ging mij er niet om wat anderen zouden hebben gedaan. Maar wat je kan doen met wat je mee krijgt van een verhuurbedrijf om een klus mee te draaien.

----------


## Harmen

> Maar wat je kan doen met wat je mee krijgt van een verhuurbedrijf om een klus mee te draaien.



gaat dat zo bij jouw?
ik maak meestal een rider waar het verhuurbedrijf het mee mag doen  :Wink:

----------

